# eigene Homepage mit Photoshop



## verzweifelt (26. Februar 2006)

Ich bin ein totaler Anfänger im Umgang mit Photoshop bei Homepages...ich hatte schon einige Hps, aber halt nur solche von beepworld und sowas...halt ohne eigenes design. Ich würde jetzt so gern eine Homepage machen. Ich bin soweit, dass ich ein Bild hab, dass ich soweit wie ich es haben möchte (Größe und Farbe) und dann muss man das Bild doch slicen, richtig? Also damit es schneller läd aber doch auch für das Menu, oder? und wenn ich das dann eingeteilt habe, ist es dann fertig um auf einen server geladen zu werden oder muss ich da noch zusätzlich was machen, damit man einzelne Teile später anklicken kann?  Und wie bekomme ich es hin das ich auf dem Hintergrund so ein Teil frei lasse und da später dann die seiten die man anklickt drin erscheinen? Hab soviele Hps gesehn die das haben, aber ich weiß nich ob ich dafür ein extra Programm brauche....und wenn ja, welches? Ich danke euch...es ist nämlich ein echter Traum von mir eine richtig schöne Hp zu schaffen ^^


----------



## Boromir (26. Februar 2006)

Hallo, du verzweifelter

du hast dir die Antwort doch schon selbst gegeben.
Du hast das Wort "slicen" verwendet, also such doch danach und du wirst soviel finden, das du nicht weist wo du anfangen sollst.

Gruß

Boromir


----------



## verzweifelt (26. Februar 2006)

ja ich hab weiter rumprobiert und jetzt weiß ich wie man verlinkt....jetzt ist das neue problem dazugekommen, dass ich es nicht schaffe ein teil des bildes so auszuwählen, das sich später das aufrufen soll was man anklickt also z.b. wenn man auf "me" klickt soll der text über mich dadrin stehen....ich habe dafür folgenden code gefunden:

 <iframe name="name des I-Frame" src="http://deine Adresse.de/.net" 
frameborder=0 style="border: 0px">
Ihr Browser unterstützt Inlineframes nicht oder zeigt sie in der derzeitigen Konfiguration nicht an.
</iframe>

 aber wenn ich den dort eingebe wird das im richtigen bild nur sehr klein angezeigt und nicht der ganze platz ausgenutzt den ich ausgewählt hab. Und noch eine Frage: ich speicher das geslicte bild als html und image, aber wenn ich es aufrufe im internet explorer und den html code kopiere und im editor speicher kommen beim aufrufen der datei nur rote x, also als wenn das bild nicht existiert nur die slicelinien werden angezeigt. was hab ich falsch gemacht?


----------



## der_Jan (27. Februar 2006)

Jetzt mal ne ganz gemeine Frage: Mit den Grundprinzipen von HTML hast du dich schon auseinander gesetzt? Denn Photoshop kann dir nur *helfen*.(hab ich wirklich "Optik verbessern" geschrieben? ach du lieber Gott)

Deine Fragen sind auch eher HTML-spezifisch und haben wenig mit Photoshop zu tun. Aber auch so kann ich dir schlecht helfen, weil ich die Fragestellung sehr undeutlich finde. Am besten lädst du das Ganze mal hoch.


----------



## AKrebs70 (27. Februar 2006)

verzweifelt hat gesagt.:
			
		

> aber wenn ich den dort eingebe wird das im richtigen bild nur sehr klein angezeigt und nicht der ganze platz ausgenutzt den ich ausgewählt hab.


Ist ja auch logisch wenn du im nicht sagst wie groß er den sein soll.


```
<iframe name="name des I-Frame" src="http://deine Adresse.de/.net"
frameborder=0 style="border: 0px" height="XXX" width="XXX">
Ihr Browser unterstützt Inlineframes nicht oder zeigt sie in der derzeitigen Konfiguration nicht an.
</iframe>
```
Entweder gibst Du dort einfach nur den Zahlenwert an, dann wird es als Pixel gewertet oder Du gibst hinter der Zahl noch ein %-Zeichen das geht auch.


----------



## Philip Kurz (27. Februar 2006)

Hallo "verzweifelt".

Zunächst würde ich dich bitten, konsequenter die Netiquette zu beachten (durchgängige Kleinschreibung etc.).

Wie Jan nun auch schon vollkommen richtig angemerkt hat, hat dein aktuelles Problem nur wenig Photoshop- bzw. ImageReady-Bezug. In den entsprechenden Foren wird dieses mit Sicherheit auf ein breiteres Userfeld stoßen.
Falls du noch spezifische Fragen zu Photoshop hast, lasse ich den Thread hier. Ansonsten gebe mir einfach Bescheid und der Thread wird entsprechend verschoben. 

Grüße

Philip


----------

